

Bitbucket annoying bug with reviewers suggestion - robert-zaremba
https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/8012
Bitbucket doesn&#x27;t check the permissions first before suggesting them as a reviewer to the repo.
======
robert-zaremba
Bitbucket doesn't check the permissions first before suggesting them as a
reviewer to the repo.

This can be really annoying when in your company you make all tasks resolution
through bitbucket pull request.

